# Puppy not Eating Enough



## bassiruk (Feb 22, 2016)

So I brought home my GSD pup, Jax, in Saturday. I've been feeding him a mix of what the breeder is feeding and Fromm LBP. He doesn't eat much of it at the times I feed him. He'll eat a very small portion then come to me and start playing. I'll lead him back to his food and he'll eat a bit more and sometimes I'll even hand feed him. Is this something to worry about? Or is he doing this because he is in a completely new environment?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He probably doesn't like eating alone. Before going to their new homes, eating was a social affair, having to compete against littermates to get their portion. Once the social aspect and the competition aspect is taken away, some pups loose interest in eating. Happens to adult dogs also. When my older dog passed, my younger dog became an incredibly picky eater - turns out that the competition aspect of "I'll eat everything I'm given, because I don't want Keeta to eat it instead" mentality was his motivation for eating with gusto (not that I allowed the older dog to take his, meals, I fed them separately and supervised, but to him, her presence still had an effect). I had to go to feeding him once a day as opposed to twice a day, to discourage pickiness - figured he'll eat if he's hungry. Of course, with a little pup. you'll have to stick to two or three feedings a day until they are older. 

For now, if you want to make sure Jax is getting enough, stay with him, or even hand feed if that is what it takes. Gradually get him used to eating on his own, or he might just start eating on his own once he is more settled in. Some breeders will start feeding pups in crates separately before they go to their new homes to get them used to eating alone. Just one less things for the puppies to have to deal with. 

If pup is on the same food and was eating well at the breeders, then it is probably just an adjustment he'll have to make.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree, just stay with him for now, but do nothing else. Please don't hand feed or coax him. Give him 15 minutes to eat and if he doesn't, pick up the food and offer it again a few hours later. I tend to feed little puppies 3 times per day plus their bedtime snack. He will eat if he is hungry and will not starve himself plus in the mean time you will not be creating a picky eater.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

lhczth said:


> I agree, just stay with him for now, but do nothing else. Please* don't hand feed *or coax him. Give him 15 minutes to eat and if he doesn't, pick up the food and offer it again a few hours later. I tend to feed little puppies 3 times per day plus their bedtime snack. He will eat if he is hungry and will not starve himself plus in the mean time you will not be creating a picky eater.


Can I ask why? I'm a pet owner and I've always hand fed my pups when I first brought them home. I still occasionally hand feed my boys and they are 3 and 18 months. I feel like it helps to build the bond.


----------



## bassiruk (Feb 22, 2016)

Most of the time I'll put his food down and he will eat a little then look to me. I'll redidect him back to the food and he will eat a small amount then look back to me again. A lot of times he will try to eat the Purina we have for our smaller dog. Does this mean I should try new food? If sk, suggestions? Orijen is out of the question. They are a bit too expensive.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

bassiruk said:


> Most of the time I'll put his food down and he will eat a little then look to me. I'll redidect him back to the food and he will eat a small amount then look back to me again. A lot of times he will try to eat the Purina we have for our smaller dog. Does this mean I should try new food? If sk, suggestions? Orijen is out of the question. They are a bit too expensive.


Hi there.. Were you able to figure it out?
I am having same issue with my puppy. He is now 12 weeks and won't eat enough. He runs away when I put his food bowl. He gets hungry and eats little bit and runs away.


----------

